# Hey REM



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So which way are you leaning?
Wire or Smooth
(Pictures are not mine)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

wonder if I got the best or worst of both with Ruby haha!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You know Ruby's a good girl.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR -as a Global Moderator ! you have a Judicial Duty - Not 2 Torture Me !!!!! PIKE & I will pick - smooth or wired - based on hunting lines - either way ? how can we loose !!!!!! after 45yrs with a smooth - might V nice 2get a different set of ?s with a wire in the field - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So, are you saying I need to up the torture by posting the titles/bloodlines of the parents?


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll double up on the "torture" Ron haha!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't remember you ever posting Elvis's registered name, or pedigree.
I'd love to see it.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> I don't remember you ever posting Elvis's registered name, or pedigree.
> I'd love to see it.


Lyharr Grouse Shot is his kennel name, but you've just reminded me that I've not registered him in my name yet..oops!, his mum is Gonegos Proud Mary and his dad is Zagiva Bukk


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

let's see if i can load their pedigrees


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

REM
I drooled over this litter last year before they were even born.
Its not just a title thing with me, its the bloodlines that were brought together in this breeding.
FC AFC Willowynd's Rebel-Ette MH X FC Bravo Haulin's Olympic Spirit 

I pester Ken for updates on the pup (Khaleesi) he has out of that litter. 
He's kind enough to oblige me with how she is coming along. 
Its self torture on my part, but gosh she's just so smart and gorgeous.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

After doing a little digging, it looks like Elvis's cute expressions come from Thistle.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> I drooled over this litter last year before they were even born.
> Its not just a title thing with me, its the bloodlines that were brought together in this breeding.
> FC AFC Willowynd's Rebel-Ette MH X FC Bravo Haulin's Olympic Spirit


Birch's breeder also had a litter of Dashin' pups when we went to pick her up. Hands down, the best looking V pups I've ever seen - and that's saying a lot considering they are all gorgeous! And also probably the feistiest haha (my husband was still trying to persuade me up until the last minute that we needed another V instead of a weim - their little shark teeth were a good reminder for him ).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

dextersmom said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > I drooled over this litter last year before they were even born.
> ...


This is actually Cruzin, not Bravo Haulin's Olympic Speed "Dashin".
Their brothers.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Ahh, I didn't read carefully enough


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Khaleesi is getting a little fan club. She's run in a few Puppy/Derbies and has a couple placements, no blues yet but she has a tendency to blow out the courses but still listening, so I'm fine with that. I've heard comments on her from competitors and folks are watching her for the future.
She is a very interesting girl - gets along with EVERYONE, and cannot fathom that another dog might not like her. She's relentless in her pursuit to make friends with every new dog that comes in and is successful I think just by sheer annoyance that they give up posturing and just think she's "touched" mentally.  She also is fine playing by herself. I'm not sure if it's because she spent time in a run next to "Ruby" the English Pointer that has many imaginary friends, but she seems to do the same thing, play with whatever is, or isn't there. 

She's a really mellow dog around the house and one of those that "saves it for the field", which I personally Love. Growing up riding in the truck with me, the best traveling pup I've ever had. Sorry TR, I guess I like her enough to keep her a while longer. 
K


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I didn't figure you would ever fully give her up, but a girl can dream.
Just one of those pups you want to see grow up, and accomplish big things.
Thank you so much for the update, I'll just go back to drooling.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just when you thought we forgot to harass you with puppy pictures.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PLEASE JUST SHOOT ME !!!!!!!!!! TR - may the wind V in your face & a V 2 take the lead !!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

they don't stay pups for long...Elvis is now same height as Ruby, if not a bit taller


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TY HAR - I needed that Pic !!!!!!!!!2 dog ugly PUPS - 1 good looking - BOY !!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!


----------

